# Battelfield 3. Das HoloDeck wird wirklichkeit !



## Speedwood (12. November 2011)

Die Spinnen die Briten......
Beam me up to the Next Gaming experience! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eg8Bh5iI2WY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orangebutt (12. November 2011)

eine nettere beschreibung wäre für ne usernews nett gewesen, bevor man sich das ganze video anschauen muss... nichtsdestotrotz ist das alles nur kindergarten, gegenüber den richtigen "holodecks"...

Cave Automatic Virtual Environment


----------



## GTA 3 (12. November 2011)

Nett, jetzt bekommt man für ein durchschnittliches 60 € Spiel auch noch blaue Flecken dazu...


----------



## Sethnix (12. November 2011)

Gabs as nicht schon vor ~2 Wochen hier?


----------



## PCGHGS (12. November 2011)

Sethnix schrieb:


> Gabs as nicht schon vor ~2 Wochen hier?


 /sign

Battlefield 3 im Megasimulator: Star Treks Holodeck lässt grüßen: Jetzt mit ausführlichem Video


----------



## Tequilaomega (12. November 2011)

Hätte dafür noch etwas Platz im Keller  was die Gesamtkosten von so nen Simulator sind würd ich auch gerne wissen. 

Coole Sache.


----------



## Mix3ry (12. November 2011)

Man müsste es so machen, dass man bei der Waffe auch nen Rückstoß hat und nicht diese nervige FPS Ansicht wo man durch den Bildschirm Zielt... und nicht durch die Waffe


----------



## plaGGy (12. November 2011)

SChon gut =D

Wenn ich mal reich bin, weiß ich was bei mir ins Wohnzimmer kommt


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (12. November 2011)

Am coolsten wär das ganze in 3D und dass man ein z.B. ein ACOG-Visier auf die Waffe kriegt (Via 3D)

Und mit erkennung, ob man durchschaut oder nicht.


----------



## TacTic (12. November 2011)

orangebutt schrieb:


> eine nettere beschreibung wäre für ne usernews nett gewesen, bevor man sich das ganze video anschauen muss... nichtsdestotrotz ist das alles nur kindergarten, gegenüber den richtigen "holodecks"...
> 
> Cave Automatic Virtual Environment


 
und dieses Cave auto bla soll ein richtiges "Holodeck" sein?


----------



## Sethnix (12. November 2011)

Tequilaomega schrieb:


> was die Gesamtkosten von so nen Simulator sind würd ich auch gerne wissen.



Glaube die Gesamtkosten waren ~650.000$ oder € weiß ich gerade nicht mehr


----------



## Klutten (12. November 2011)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Battlefield 3 im Megasimulator: Star Treks Holodeck lässt grüßen: Jetzt mit ausführlichem Video


 
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------

